# hi from sunny and warm florida



## biglou (Feb 4, 2009)

hi all new guy, just built my first smoker. I'm using electric style for my 1st try. Is there any one that has smoked fish, IE. grouper, sea bass, red fish etc. Or should I start with something else that is easy to start with? Just looking for a bit of new guy help. thanks Lou


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello Lou and welcome to smf.. Those fish you listed are too good fried ( especially fresh sea bass) for me to smoke'm.. But im sure some1 here has and will be along soon with some help. I have smoked salmon and steelhead trout, and love both smoked..


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family Lou, glad to have you.

I prefer most of my fish fried also, but I'm sure somebody will come along that can help


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi LOU,I smoked some spanish mackrel (fillet) And some jumping mullets 2 week-ends ago They turned out good.
I brined over nite :half cup kosher salt---half cup brown sugar---quarter cup old bay in one gal. water.
180-220 for 4 hrs. check though it may not take that long.(depends on type of smoker you have.)
Bout to forget;I put a cajun rub on flesh side of fish.
Charles T.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome.......Most fish is better fried.........except salmon....great smoked.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey biglou.  Wish it was warm but it's getting collllllld here and you are further north than me.  

Good fishes to smoke are ones with high fat content.  As mentioned, salmon, steel head trout and mackerel are all good fish for the smoker.  I've done all of the above and also do cold smoked salmon.   Nova lox style.  Grouper may be harder to come by with the new regs soon to take place.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Biglou....my wife is Linda Lou, you'll see me talk about her alot here. Now fer us right here in Panama City, Louie likes her Mullet smoked, plus Salmon, plus Oysters. I can can go on. Oh...welcome to SMF.


----------



## rickandtaz (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey biglou! Welcome to the SMF! I've smoked tons of fish, nothing better with a cold beer. Like the others have said though, I wouldn't smoke the fish you mentioned. Red fish is for blackening or grilling. I smoke mullet, king, salmon, and jack. Those are good right off the smoker rack and also make a killer smoked fish dip. I use a Brinkman "all in one" propane smoker and hickory chunks for fish. My first few batches of smoked fish were mullet, they are cheap if you don't have a cast net and free if you do. I'll fry the occassional sheep head that gets in my net. 

I've haven't tried brining yet, I just brush the filets with EVOO and sprinkle on a little salt and some "Tony's" cajun spice. My Brinkman takes 3 to 4 hours depending on how thick the filets are. After they're done, I squeeze out a lemon wedge and enjoy. 

Good luck and happy smokes!


----------



## slickrat (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome from another Floridian. I agree with Rickandtaz (with exception to mullet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ).
In general, the oily fish smoke better (kingfish, salmon). They do make a great dip. I dry smoke mine until they are pretty dark (a few hours). Then put them in a food processor until they are the consistancy of sawdust. Mix with mayo, japs, pepper, salt, pickle relish - YUM!


----------



## biglou (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks all for the info. great place to ask questions ( before I kill lots of good meat)


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Come on Slick! Whats wrong with Mullet. Fried Mullet Gizzards are great!


----------



## keith54 (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome Lou, as you can see there are plenty of knowledgeable friendly members here to answer any questions you may have. Glad to have ya and welcome again.

Keith


----------



## grothe (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Lou!


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome!

The only fish I have smoked is salmon, trout, and blue fish.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 6, 2009)

Lou welcome to SMF glad you joined us. I live in Crystal River we have several members right around us. Sorry I can't help ya with fish I don't smoke them.


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 6, 2009)

Another Lou? Welcome!


----------



## crockadale (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard, fish with a high fat content do handle smoke best. I have smoked others with good results. The white flakey fish has to be watched to not over cook but it can be done. And mullet is absolutly great smoked. I do em all the time.


----------



## azkitch (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't even know that many people had mullets anymore!! harhar.
Welcome to SMF--which apparently means Smoking Meat in Florida! I'm in Florida west--NOT. All our snowbirds say "eh". All your snowbirds are yankee or met fans!
You can find all the help you could want here. Welcome home!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Looks like you have been given some good advise. I did PP for my first smoke. Good luck and I cant wait to see the Qview.


----------



## vlap (Feb 6, 2009)

Lou I know its sunny there but not too warm! I have a friend that lives up in that area and I get up there to fish every once in a while.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  I've done some King mackerel that came out pretty well.  A butt is always a good first smoke though.  Pretty cheap and pretty forgiving.  And pretty dang tasty!  It's a pretty long smoke so it'll let you know what to expect on more demanding smokes later.


----------

